# TWRP 4.2



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, obviously the new 4.2 file structure thing has caused problems for custom recoveries. Just wondering if anyone knows if TWRP has been updated to deal with this, or if we can only use that one version of CWM for now?


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey, obviously the new 4.2 file structure thing has caused problems for custom recoveries. Just wondering if anyone knows if TWRP has been updated to deal with this, or if we can only use that one version of CWM for now?


recovery-flashable
http://truelinux.net....0.recovery.zip
(unofficial, someone was asking about it in irc last night so i whipped it up)


----------



## lbiniusc (Jun 16, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> recovery-flashable
> http://truelinux.net....0.recovery.zip
> (unofficial, someone was asking about it in irc last night so i whipped it up)


Thanks man! So This is going to fix the issue with the sd being funny 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

lbiniusc said:


> Thanks man! So This is going to fix the issue with the sd being funny
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


seems to have for me, i tried a 4.2 build today that didn't screw it up, was happening yesterday before i flashed this


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> seems to have for me, i tried a 4.2 build today that didn't screw it up, was happening yesterday before i flashed this


If we like using CWR what version should we use for 4.2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> If we like using CWR what version should we use for 4.2


6.0.1.9

Really though, TWRP is muchos better.

BTW, thanks for the zip Invisblek. Running 4.2 already, since MTP is broken -> Download on PC -> Airdroid to phone -> Root Explorer to External (as old TWRP can't internal on 4.2) -> Go to Recovery, flash -> Boot back, fix my friggin' SDCard 0 directory (Root Explorer select all / paste / merge) -> Done


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

And it's invisiblek to the rescue! kudos bro, thanks for the file.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> recovery-flashable
> http://truelinux.net....0.recovery.zip
> (unofficial, someone was asking about it in irc last night so i whipped it up)


Works great, invisiblek as usual ty

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> 6.0.1.9
> 
> Really though, TWRP is muchos better.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the zip Invisblek. Running 4.2 already, since MTP is broken -> Download on PC -> Airdroid to phone -> Root Explorer to External (as old TWRP can't internal on 4.2) -> Go to Recovery, flash -> Boot back, fix my friggin' SDCard 0 directory (Root Explorer select all / paste / merge) -> Done


I agree twrp is cool and thanx for this invisiblek.. only issue I have with twrp and y i stick with cwr is cause on twrp the nandroids r like over a gig in size and that's pretty big dnt cha think??...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> I agree twrp is cool and thanx for this invisiblek.. only issue I have with twrp and y i stick with cwr is cause on twrp the nandroids r like over a gig in size and that's pretty big dnt cha think??...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


im pretty sure they're just as big in cwm.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> im pretty sure they're just as big in cwm.


well from what I've read they r saved as blob files or sum fish like that and for whatever reason they aren't as big.. that's really the only reason I stay on cwm.. can we unzip this and jus use the image so we can use via ez recovery??...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Twrp has the option to do compressed backups

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> well from what I've read they r saved as blob files or sum fish like that and for whatever reason they aren't as big.. that's really the only reason I stay on cwm.. can we unzip this and jus use the image so we can use via ez recovery??...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


i would say probably, but im not 100% sure cause i haven't tried it myself yet.

As for the backups, I think CWM's blobs are just as bad. I remember my CWM backups being quite large when I used it.

Also, if any mods are reading this, you should probably merge this thread with Goose's new thread about this. It has more detailed info on the issue I brought up, and it's probably better to keep this discussion in one place. Thanks. This is the link to the thread I'm talking about http://rootzwiki.com...and-recoveries/

Edit: Just tested flashing the img file from invisiblek's zip with EZ Recovery. Works perfectly.


----------



## guckpup (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey invisiblek, any chance you might pull together a tmo version?

My googlefu is failing me,trying to find a 2.3.2.0 twrp for my T-Mobile version for 10.1 flashage. Sucks.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

guckpup said:


> Hey invisiblek, any chance you might pull together a tmo version?
> 
> My googlefu is failing me,trying to find a 2.3.2.0 twrp for my T-Mobile version for 10.1 flashage. Sucks.


here you go:
http://invisiblek.org/sgh-t999/recoveries/UNOFFICIAL-TWRP-2.3.2.3-d2tmo.recovery.zip


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

TWRP may have larger nandroids, however, i had two backups with CWM that i had forgotten about, those two, with the associated blob files, was over 2GB in size for some reason! AND once i deleted them (didn't use them, but now have no stock backup) i haven't had any media wakelocks. not saying that was what caused it, but seems to have helped.

thanks InvisibleK!


----------

